
Linux Has a Marketing Problem - mikenew
https://hackaday.com/2019/10/31/linuxs-marketing-problem/
======
simonblack
Linux doesn't need marketing. It's perfectly usable without it. Those who want
Linux will use Linux. Those who don't know enough about Linux will be excluded
by their own choice.

Sure, that may be an elitist attitude, but it's worked perfectly well for the
Benz, Lexus, Porsche (etc, etc) users down through the years.

The 'Year of the Linux Desktop' crowd seem to think that to be labelled as
such, Linux users need to be more than 50% of the total. Using that same
logic, when is the "Year of the Mercedes Benz on the Roads"? That's a silly
question, isn't it? The truth is that _sufficient_ Mercedes Benz owners are
very happy using their Mercedes cars on the roads. And that _sufficient_ Linux
users are very happy using our Linux Desktops.

I've been using Linux on _my_ Desktop since 2001, and using one commercial
UNIX or another in the 10 years between 1991 and 2001. I've never ever used
Windows as my everyday Desktop. But if _you_ want to use Windows, then go
ahead, I won't stop you. Same as I drive my fourth Benz in the last 20 years,
and don't care a bit if you want to drive your Ford.

